# Is LSC MIA?



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Went to the other side of the tracks and got a DNS type message. Wazzup?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

LSC works for me.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Nope! Nyet. Nada. Tried Explorer alone and no dice. Other sites including this one come in fine.


----------



## lkernan (Nov 27, 2012)

You can check websites with this: 
http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Works for me, with Goggle Chrome


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well Joe?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Works for me with IE


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Works fine for me at 11:43 Eastern


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 07 Oct 2013 10:33 PM 
LSC works for me.








Works with IE8, Chrome and Firefox. 9:55am PDT.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Check your Spam filter..... well it is the Competition! 

Just laffin' 

Worked fine w/ vista and IEx when I went there after your 2nd post..... 

John


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Multiple post?


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Maybe your SPAM filter is set to reject multiple....as in MULTIPLE....references to one manufacturer?


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Works fine using Safari on Mac 10.6.8 from Los Angeles at 2:00 PM local.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

FIne on Firefox.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Not much was working last Monday night, my last post on the CA computer. I'm on the HI computer now and everything is workin' jes fine. Coulda been user fatigue, brain fade or any of the maladies you giuys mentioned. 

Onward!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Joe, every so often FireFox does get wonky. 

Save all your bookmarks... (export to a file) 

Uninstall FF, reinstall... you will lose all your cookies and have to log in again, but that will normally fix anything wrong.... I still say you have a popup blocker or add in loaded. 

Greg


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg, will do, when we get back. Mo bettah here, though, 'cause we have cable and it's faster. But no train projects unless you count going across the road and watching the Sugar Cane Train. I'm thinking of taping some sounds, as the air pump is really noisy and much of the time the drivers slip on startup. Maybe someone could program the sounds into a sound system. Despite what Phoenix and the others say, some of their sounds, especially chuff, sound too electronically generated. Sorry to digress.


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

Sorry to hijack the thread a bit.
Joe, I take it from your post that you live on Maui near the LK&P Sugar Cane train.
I rode the train this last April and found the ride very rough.
I did see piles of what looked like dark gravel along the north end of the line.
Did the LK&P use these to rehab the roadbed? Sure needs it.
Wow! Living in Maui and near the LK&P. Paradise indeed.

Wayne


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Wayne, I haven't noticed the dark gravel but I'll take a look. I haven't ridden the LK&P in years (the last time was a freebie because the guy who worked on our old car had a daughter who worked there), but I did watch them turn the engine in Lahaina yesterday. BTW, at the engine house end of the line, there is a hopper advertising the railraod, that looks it might be ex EBT or Oahu. Guess I need to find out. Another factoid, they have two locos, both ex-Carbon Limestone, named Anaka and Myrtle. Anaka is running now, but they switch off if one needs repairs or whatever. I'm told they have distinct personalties with Anaka (I think) being "like a Cadillac." One last note, I learned the hard way the railroad runs only on weekdays after standing in the sun for 45 minutes on a Saturday, waiting for a train that never came. Duh!


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

Mahalo Joe. I have ridden the LK&P a number of times over the years and was also surprised this April to find no weekend service and only 1 or 2 trains during the weekday. 
It used to be much more frequent. I guess the economy has had an impact on HI tourism. Myrtle was running the day I was there (see photos) although I have ridden behind Anaka in the past. Check out the beard on the fireman!

My guess is that the hopper is from Oahu. The cost of shipping from the Eastern US would have been tremendous. Oh to lay on the beach in Ka'anipali and hear Myrtle or Anaka whistle for the grade crossings! 
Wayne


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Roger that, Wayne! We laugh everytime we watch the Honolulu weather forecast, especially the temps for the week, which always read: "85, 86, 85, 85, 85" and like that. The fireman you describe appears to be the same guy, although he was wearing a red bandana the other day. And, surprisingly (and happily for us train lovers) the cars were full, which says the economy has improved, as indicated by the crowds at Safeway, Costco, etc. Yer probably right about the hopper, but I'm still gonna check 'cause I'm a know-it-all. Some years back the LK&P had an Oahu Railway 2-8-0 that came from LA, awaiting restoration, but it eventually got shipped??? back to LA? You mentioned the number of trains running and it seems you're right, although now I'm gonna count. A long time ago, there were occasions when they ran two trains at a time, which was quite a sight as one took to the siding near the trestle. 

Since we're on a complete tangent and have a runaway thread here, there are several saddle tankers in Lahaina where they are attempting to create a sugar cane museum at the big smokestack that was once part of the Pioneer Sugar Mill. I posted photos last year, and my guess is that some of these locos may have come from the collection of (the late??) Bob Day, who lived in Bretwood, CA and had much of his railroad destroyed in the big fire of 1961. Here's a link:

http://www.southerncalifornialivest....asp?ID=23


----------

